# Newbie, Just switched over to mac, need to change computer name



## hyler (Jul 31, 2001)

Alright, I just bought this mac off ebay, I went and picked it up today, it's working great and I couldn't be happier. Well, I could actually, the former owners name still shows up on it at login and when you open finder. It says "her name's computer"

I've deleted her account and made my own, but it still shows her name on here and I can't find anywhere where there is an option to change this. Any ideas?

Edit: It's an iMac G4 with OSX 10.2 Jaguar installed


----------



## rolltimer (Oct 21, 2005)

Welcome to the Mac world! I believe the process is the same for 10.2.x as for 10.3.x (which is what I'm running). Go to System Preferences>Sharing. There is an editable field at the top for your computer's name.


----------



## VENENU (Mar 25, 2007)

rolltimer said:


> Welcome to the Mac world! I believe the process is the same for 10.2.x as for 10.3.x (which is what I'm running). Go to System Preferences>Sharing. There is an editable field at the top for your computer's name.


The process is also same for 10.4.9 (which is what I'm running). Thanks for the tip rolltimer.:up:


----------

